# CTS 13'6" 3-6oz S8 Question



## tjbjornsen

Hey Guys,
I just bought this CTS 13'6" 3-6oz S8 off of the boards, and had a question.
If I were willing to cut it down, would I be able to get closer to 8oz with it?
Opinions Greatly appreciated.
Tom


----------



## fish bucket

aarrgghhhh.....desecrater!

sure you could cut the tip down and get an 8/bait'er but it wouldn't have much action.
fast tip cts rods have all the action in the very tip.
why not see if you can trade for a cts 5-8 or even better an 8-12?
the 8-12 loves 8/bait!


----------



## tjbjornsen

"aarrgghhhh.....desecrater!"

Too Funny!!!
I was just ASKIN'!


OK,
Since I am going to be ridiculed for thinking about such a travesty, has anyone built one of these lime sherbert green blanks before?
Any opinions on colors?
(First thing I got out of my wife when she saw it was Tangerine!)
Most likely to be mated with my purple Avet.
And since the blank is already a completly outrageous color, nothing is off the table...


----------



## AbuMike

wrap it in purple and silver tones and put that Avet on it.....


----------



## junkmansj

how about this
http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000483.jpg


----------



## junkmansj

go here for info on cutting blanks

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,367594

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com...EFFECTS_on_LINE_LURE_RATING_ACTION_TABLE_.pdf


----------



## tjbjornsen

Liking all of the above!
Thinking of the purple/silver and maybe something as close to the color of Sakuma hi viz, since that is what is going to go on the reel when AbuMike's Suffix Gold wears out...
Thanks Gang!
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen

junkmansj said:


> go here for info on cutting blanks
> 
> http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,367594
> 
> http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com...EFFECTS_on_LINE_LURE_RATING_ACTION_TABLE_.pdf


Yeah, I found those poking around on that site. Thanks!
I actually got an email back from someone at CTS in NZ telling me that if I cut as little as 2.5"-3" off of the tip it would be capable of throwing 8oz. 
I was surprised that that little would raise the weight capability of the rod that much. (Are these blanks over-rated for their weights, I wonder?)
Sent him back an email with some more questions, and will report back what he says...


----------



## Hudak

I have that very blank in that very color. I am partial to the bright oranges, which I wrapped mine in, and the bright yellows, which I cut the orange off and rewrapped it in. Now poor thing is just sittn there with a couple of different colors waiting for me to decide....LOL


----------



## saltysurfman

I would wrap it in purple with orange bands. I just ordered the S8 12'2-4 in olive and that's how I am wrapping mine.


----------



## tjbjornsen

saltysurfman said:


> I would wrap it in purple with orange bands. I just ordered the S8 12'2-4 in olive and that's how I am wrapping mine.


Well it is at the builder right now (although Irene may have taken some time away from it recently...) and he is going with purple to match the Avet and high viz yelow to match the line, along with a bit of silver and possibly some black to set it off a bit. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## fishnuttz

Sounds interesting would love to see pics when it's done.


----------



## tjbjornsen

*Terry Built a Beaut!*

Picked up the CTS from Terry Reese this weekend, and it came out beautiful!
I have to admit, I've never had a rod that was as "out there" as this one, but I really. really like it.
The Lovely Wife has declared it her favorite of all of my builds so far. 
All I have to do is switch out the line for the High Viz Sakuma that he matched the yellow thread to and it will be perfect.
Next task will be to put a Pomp on the end of it this weekend in Topsail...

Thanks Terry!

See attached,
Tom


----------



## basstardo

Sweet! I'm glad that purple came out pretty close to the Avet purple. It's just a touch lighter, but John Bishop said that was about as close as he has been able to get as well. I'm really glad you like it! That green blank was intimidating at first, but I really like the rod myself after building it. Hope it's got some good pomp mojo for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Rockfish1

didn't think much of the blank when you first posted it, but looks good all trimmed out...


----------



## fishnuttz

I hope you enjoy... It looks nice. One ? though wht's with the black trim on the dec. wrap? Why wasn't that purple?


----------



## basstardo

fishnuttz said:


> I hope you enjoy... It looks nice. One ? though wht's with the black trim on the dec. wrap? Why wasn't that purple?


It went with the black trim bands on the guides. To me, it kind of muted the loudness of the rod a bit. I tossed that back and forth in my mind for a few days, and even wrapped it in purple at first, but it just didn't look right to me. To each their own I guess.


----------



## N topsail fisher

I like it. The black trim breaks up the rod and wrap. 

Basstardo, What thread did you use?


----------



## basstardo

For the underwraps, I used Size A gudebrod nylon black, National Tackle neon yellow in Size A, and the metallic trim inlay is the Fishhawk kaleidoscope metallic green. Several coats of U-40 color lock applied to that. The overwraps are Gudebrod Size D NCP purple also coated with color lock. The butt wrap is a combo of those threads, along with Gudebrod Size D nylon black for the reel seat trim and the butt wrap tie off. The butt wrap got three good coats of U-40 color lock as well. Finished it with a couple coats of Threadmaster Lite.


----------



## fishnuttz

basstardo said:


> It went with the black trim bands on the guides. To me, it kind of muted the loudness of the rod a bit. I tossed that back and forth in my mind for a few days, and even wrapped it in purple at first, but it just didn't look right to me. To each their own I guess.


No offense ment It looks nice. That was my problem with the rod was matching colors. I figured you had a reason I just had to ask.


----------



## basstardo

None taken man.  It's all good.


----------



## tjbjornsen

And therein lies the reason why I tell guys building me a rod, "Just do what you think is right man...I trust ya."
If you left it up to me I would probably end up with some pretty embarrasing looking surf rods.


----------



## Rockfish1

tjbjornsen said:


> And therein lies the reason why I tell guys building me a rod, "Just do what you think is right man...I trust ya."
> If you left it up to me I would probably end up with some pretty embarrasing looking surf rods.


 I can understand where you're coming from... I'm half color blind so I just tell'em to make'em pretty... not a fan of green or orange but about anything else goes...


----------



## AbuMike

Looks good to me Tom. That reel fits it well..


----------



## tjbjornsen

AbuMike said:


> Looks good to me Tom. That reel fits it well..


Thanks Mike, 
For once I decided to see what happened if I went for "purdy" with the rod and reel...
Mostly they are just "tools" to do a job. If they work I am happy.
But that damn blank was just so excruciatingly ugly that it was almost laying down the gauntlet to see if something even remotely attractive could come of it.
Thanks to that pretty purple Avet (no amount of sweet-talking will get it back in your hands!) and Terry's fine work, it all came out right in the end.
Now it has to earn it's keep and put a couple of big Pomps on the beach this weekend!
We'll see.


----------

